# 2012 in review



## jhm47 (Dec 23, 2012)

2012---It started out as one of the warmest winters in decades.  Saved us a lot of $$$ on feed, heating our buildings, and vehicle fuel and repairs.  With the lack of snow, it was a relatively dry (meaning no mud during calving) spring.  We had good luck with our calf crop, and only lost a couple (one to coyotes).  Again, with the warm weather, the grass came on early and we were able to move the cows and calves to pasture earlier than usual.  Several well-timed spring rains helped with the planting of crops, and the corn/beans got off to a great start.  We did have a big problem with raccoons, and we finally found the answer---dogproof coon traps.  We bought a couple just to try, and caught 6 big, fat coons in a week.  This enabled us to raise a normal number of peachicks and chickens again.  Those traps were a lifesaver, and weren't very expensive either.  

Summer came, and along with it, fairly warm weather and little rain.  This was ideal for putting up hay, but the pastures quickly became stressed.  Thanks to being able to rent some pastures that were adjacent to our normal ones, we were able to get by without having to resort to supplemental feeding.  The corn and beans hung on much better than expected.  I attribute that to the excellent weed control that we are able to achieve with the advent of the roundup ready crops.  If we had the same weed conrtol that we had 20 years ago, we would have gotten nothing but weeds.  As it was, we harvested one of the best crops in history, and the price was nearly at all-time highs too.  Our local grain elevator had 50 million dollars worth of corn and beans piled on the ground after harvest, in addition to having all the bins filled to capacity.  We certainly were blessed in that regard.  The cattle were also in good shape due to the extra pasture.  Our calves came in this fall in great shape, and we had very few open cows.  Some of our neighbors had quite a few opens (15 - 20%) due to lack of pasture.  I sold all the heifers that were not from AI.  Kept for replacements all the AI ones, and hope they turn out as well as they look right now.  One drawback is that I put up several hundred bales of CRP (Conservation Reserve Program is a government program that pays farmers to plant grass instead of crops) hay.  This hay had lots of old, dry grass in it from the years past.  Our cows refused to eat it at all.  I finally had to hire a hay grinder and spray condensed corn distillers solubles on it.  This gave it quite a bit of feed value, and the cows now love it.  I also bought some sugar beet tailings to mix with the hay.  Beet tailings are better feed than corn silage, and cows like it once they get used to it.

My AI business was the best ever.  I expanded my sales and breeding services by quite a lot.  Guess I was in the top 5% in the company, so not too bad for an old fat guy.  Achieved over 70% breeding success with many of my customers' heifers, and nearly 60% with some of their cows.  Hope to do better on the cows in the coming season.

Now it's winter with the holidays approaching.  Cows are doing well, calves gaining weight, and Christmas with our children and grandchildren coming up next week.  Can't wait to get together with them, as we don't get to see them very often.  The lives of doctors is hectic and not conducive for family get togethers.  For that reason, it's very rare to have them all together at one time, and it won't happen again this Christmas.  In fact, it won't happen again for at least 7 years, since our son-in-law will be on call for the next 7 Christmases in a row.  Bummer!  My 96 year old father is looking forward to spending time with his great grandkids, and maybe he can teach them some of the old time games that he and his brothers used to play.

My beloved wife and I will be celebrating 40 years of wedded bliss in May.  She is going to the Bahamas in March to celebrate the event.  I have nearly 30 cows and heifers due to calve that week, so will be staying home and taking care of business.  Hope she brings back some tropical weather to help me out.

Wishing all of you a merry Christmas and a healthy prosperous New Year........................jhm47


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm glad you had such a great year. I hope it repeats this coming year. Merry Christmas to you and your family too!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 24, 2012)

Great re-cap!

Blessings to you and your family in the coming year!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Great re-cap!
> 
> Blessings to you and your family in the coming year!
> 
> Merry Christmas!


x2


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 24, 2012)

Sounds like you had a pretty good year!


----------



## Royd Wood (Dec 24, 2012)

You old fat EMT you


 to you - lots of hard work me thinks and have a good rest this Christmas


----------

